# setting up router with tiscali adsl broadband (netgear wireless router MR814 V2)



## statue12

i have bought a router (netgear wireless router MR814 V2) so i can craete a wireless network.  Im with tiscali broadband 2mb service and my modem connects to my computer via a usb and a modem cable into the back of the modem.  With this router it says i need to connect the RJ45 from the modem to the router( there isnt a RJ45 on my modem).  Then it says to connect a RJ45 to the computer and put it into one on the ports on the back of the router.  I tried  connecting my modem lead from the modem directly into the router but my computer fails to find the router.  Can anyone help me set this modem up or is it incomapatible with my modem.  it does say its compatible with dsl thats why i bought it.
http://computing.kelkoo.co.uk/b/a/ps_10690243/100238623.html



Any help apprchiated.


----------



## mikekelly

Yes its compatible with DSL but not with the hardware you have, DSL is the connection type you have nothing to do with the hardware interfaces your using. You probably have USB modem which are pretty standard for AOL and Tiscali. 

maybe something like this can fix your problem but with the adaptor below and your USB connection they are both male instead of male and femal.  but you will still need an ethernet cable to run from here to the router

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-TO-LAN-RJ45-ETHERNET-10-100-Mbps-NETWORK-ADAPTER-UK_W0QQitemZ9713605062QQcategoryZ67284QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mikekelly

If you can get your cash back off the router then take a look at this, its very god value for money and is a all in one modem/router. 

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=18331567581&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=74902

I have used Safecom before and they are reliable.


----------



## statue12

Cheers for the replies with regards to the usb to rj45 connector the usb port comming off my modem is not that type its usb b like this http://www.heinex.dk/kabler/usb-b.jpg.  Anymore ideas how i could get round this problem.


----------



## mikekelly

There is probably adaptors available if you trawl through ebay but I would look at returning or selling it and buying something like the one I listed.


----------



## statue12

Cheers for your replies much appriciated  ive bought an adaptor off ebay to convert the USB port to a RJ45 ill let you know if it works.


Cheers


----------

